# New boy saying hi!



## JAGUAR (Jan 5, 2009)

Hi everyone - Just a quick hi to what looks like a very interesting and informative site. Hope to pick everyone's brains over time and maybe help out myself too.


----------



## DROOBY (Aug 5, 2008)

JAGUAR said:


> Hi everyone - Just a quick hi to what looks like a very interesting and informative site. Hope to pick everyone's brains over time and maybe help out myself too.


Alright chief,

Welcome to forum. 

Drooby (soon to be expat 10th jan)


----------



## JAGUAR (Jan 5, 2009)

Cheers *****! - I hope you're successful on your move. 
Are you going there to work?


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

JAGUAR said:


> Hope to pick everyone's brains


This place is full of Brits Jaguar! So you'd get more sense by picking everyone's noses.


----------



## DROOBY (Aug 5, 2008)

JAGUAR said:


> Cheers *****! - I hope you're successful on your move.
> Are you going there to work?


Yep been over couple of times this year organising it all. 
Made a few trips checking things out and meeting people best way for job hunting. As most folk say on here do the research it does pay off. I managed to get a few job offers by getting the leg work in early
plus met friends who will make settling in easier


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Hi Jaguar, welcome to the forum. What are your plans?

Jo


----------



## Mikeymike85 (Dec 29, 2008)

Hi Jag, welcome.

Im also a newbie, I read lots not this is my first bit of typing


----------



## JAGUAR (Jan 5, 2009)

XTreme said:


> This place is full of Brits Jaguar! So you'd get more sense by picking everyone's noses.


As long as I don't pick one like yours eh


----------



## JAGUAR (Jan 5, 2009)

jojo said:


> Hi Jaguar, welcome to the forum. What are your plans?
> 
> Jo


Hi jojo and others, thanks for the welcome. 
No firm plans as yet. I'm in touch with plenty of musician friends who live and work in Spain, but that won't be the avenue I'll be going down.
I'm in media productions and have been checking out various ideas to work on while visiting Spain over the last few years. 
Hopefully my ideas may gel into something that will keep us fed and watered once the economy picks up again.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

JAGUAR said:


> Hi jojo and others, thanks for the welcome.
> No firm plans as yet. I'm in touch with plenty of musician friends who live and work in Spain, but that won't be the avenue I'll be going down.
> I'm in media productions and have been checking out various ideas to work on while visiting Spain over the last few years.
> Hopefully my ideas may gel into something that will keep us fed and watered once the economy picks up again.



I assume you've looked around the forum and seen the news - Spains pretty desperate right now. My OH commutes, he has a multi-media (computer run hi-fi, audio visual, smart houses, etc) business in the UK, the original plan was to set up something here in tandum with his UK business - but the credit crunch happened and so he's working hard at keeping the company going in just the UK - so far so good, it seems to be doing really well, however, we're not counting our chickens.... Hopefully when this mess improves he's hoping to set up in Spain again. Thats providing we can afford to stay here in the meantime!!!!???

Jo


----------



## JAGUAR (Jan 5, 2009)

Hi - Yep, seen all the news and though I know things are hard and money's very tight, but it seems the media thrives on bad news. It sells more papers! 
We fly to Germany in a few weeks filming promos for their Bauhauss stores and have plenty of work already booked for the year ahead, but like most businesses have to keep planning ahead, which is why I'm looking round Spain, mainly tourist spots, to put some ideas into practise. 
We're lucky (and the harder we work, the luckier we get ) that there's only 2 of us and no large overheads + we're not looking to make a zillion, just pay the bills and enjoy life.

I hope you manage to sit tight and ride out the current economic problems, they won't last forever and as you already have a working business, you'll know that.
Paying your way in Spain, like anywhere else must be difficult, but the quality of life must also outweigh the quality in the UK in many areas.
Chin up, and I wish you luck.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Good point Jaguar!

The credit crunch is world-wide so no reason why Spain shouldn't be hit as well. But for those on the forum who live in Spain and are thinking of returning to Blighty, I thought I would let you know one grim reality of living here - apart from the fact that atm it is very very cold (-9C this morning where I live and my central locking packed up as a result) but over the last two weeks we were at home and had to have the central heating on all day plus a hideously expensive gas fire and having now read my gas meter I see that it cost us a tad under £400 for the festive period. Ouch and bigger ouch. My wife's parents, who live in Malaga province, were with us and returned home on Sunday; yesterday they were able to walk around outside, yes, outside, and were very comfortable. But hurrah - the days are getting longer and we can look forward to a wonderful sunny day sometime in July.........


----------

